# Honda generator rattling sound



## jpetep1 (Mar 7, 2018)

It works...I wired in a transfer switch to my home and it's powering what I need it to....it's a 4500 watt, Honda motor, baldor head...model PC40H.


At idle sounds fine...when it gets to higher/full RPM, noticeable rattling sound coming from generator / head side... I've attached a video so you can see/hear what I'm describing...Last time I used it was during a power outage for a few days...made the sound the whole time but ran and powered house fine.


Link to video: 





Is bad bearing about to go?


Thank you.


----------

